# Your experiences working as an UberEats delivery partner



## pwdinwy

There seems to be a lack of information about working as an UberEats delivery partner on these forums. It would be interesting to hear from peoples experiences working as an UberEats delivery partner. Seems like most people on these forums work as an Uber driver.

I've been delivery for UberEats in Perth on a bicycle for a few months, mainly as extra income to supplement my other casual jobs. I will mainly do morning to early afternoon and aim to make $50 a day whenever I have a free day in the week. Yes that is nothing, but everyone knows it pays peanuts, but at least it keeps some kind of income coming in when work is quiet. I try and take advantage of the 7-9am and 11am-13pm incentives. So generally I do 5-6 hours for $50 dollars and then I'll call it a day as I am usually fed up with it after a few hours. Sometimes I may do it in the evening if there are good incentives.

Can't say it has been great experience, but it has given me some kind of extra income, but the hours of work you put into it and what you get out of it is pretty ridiculous. I'm not going to rush for anyone, I'm not going to race on the roads to get my delivery to the customer ASAP, I'll do it at a steady pace and safely. I did infact break my arm 2 months ago while on a delivery and that put me out of all my work for 6 weeks, so that was pretty shit!

Anyway it would be great if other people could share their experiences. What kind of hours you do for how much money? Any good or bad experiences? Anything!? As it seems more and more people are going to be doing these kind of jobs and they should know what it is really like to do UberEats, or any kind of food delivery job that are becoming increasingly popular.


----------



## Adelaide Ubermensch

I drove uber eats when it first came out and got sick of having to wait for restaurants to finish cooking and me not getting paid. I handed my bag back quick smart and stopped doing it for 5 months. 

Recently I gave it another go because passenger work has been slow. First pickup was from some place on Jetty road in Glenelg. When I got there they told me to wait. I noticed another Ubereats driver sitting and waiting, so I asked him how long he'd been waiting. "About 20 minutes"he said. I got pretty pissed off at the owners and said that this was bullshit and gave them 2 more minutes, 5 in total (11 including driving 6 mins to get there.
2 mins was up and I cancelled the order and bailed out with a humble grin on my face. Hopefully that teaches them a lesson.
I might continue doing this. Might even get myself a cape to wear. Serve them some justice.


UBER is growing to be unbearable.


----------



## Wabbit-169

Having picked up an owner of one of the Ubereats places, he was saying to me that he also is frustrated and a lot of the problems stems from the app itself and not having the correct timings. I also gave up ubereats after 3 months because of ridiculous locations, often 20mins away and then getting an email saying I wasnt accepting enough pings!


----------



## Jack Malarkey

pwdinwy, we have had UberEATS in Canberra for just a few days.

See the post by Bampot in this Canberra thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubereats-is-coming-to-canberra.171176/page-2.


----------



## Jackpots

In Melbourne I tried it for a while and stopped because in the inner suburbs it was hard to find legal parking and once the food was picked up it was extremely tight roads frequently blocked by roadworks. I gave the bag back and did Uberx only. Sometimes I wanted to get only Uberx rides if it was a busy part of the day, sometimes I would have been happy to do just Ubereats rides for a few hours when X was quiet, but the app didnt allow for a choice - they just came in mixed together which I found very frustrating. If they added a switch to the app so you could choose when to do just x, just eats, or both I would probably sign back up for it. Otherwise too painful.


----------



## joffie

Was great in the good old days when doubles were worth it and we could collect $10 if we waited 10 minutes.

Now its rubbish, lower payouts, doubles not worth it at all and then they tell us to wait 15 min for $5.

I don't bother. I know people who used to do it but now have a better way of making money thru uber. (for now).


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Jackpots said:


> ...Sometimes I wanted to get only Uberx rides if it was a busy part of the day, sometimes I would have been happy to do just Ubereats rides for a few hours when X was quiet, but the app didnt allow for a choice - they just came in mixed together which I found very frustrating. If they added a switch to the app so you could choose when to do just x, just eats, or both I would probably sign back up for it. Otherwise too painful.


Jackpots, we have had UberEATS in Canberra only for a few days but we do have precisely what you're advocating. It is a little difficult to find: you select 'Account'; then turn the app off if it's on; and then touch the symbol of your car. There you have the option of doing either or both options.

Perhaps check this with a Melbourne driver who does UberEATS. I suspect you'll find that what you want is in fact available in Melbourne.


----------



## Jackpots

Jack Malarkey said:


> Jackpots, we have had UberEATS in Canberra only for a few days but we do have precisely what you're advocating. It is a little difficult to find: you select 'Account'; then turn the app off if it's on; and then touch the symbol of your car. There you have the option of doing either or both options.
> 
> Perhaps check this with a Melbourne driver who does UberEATS. I suspect you'll find that what you want is in fact available in Melbourne.


Thanks. I did check it out six months ago at the Uber hub in Melbourne and was told they didnt offer it then but it might change, I will check again. Hope they do it would be great.


----------



## pwdinwy

Does anyone feel like they turn up to a restaurant and they treat you like dog shit, like you _their _employee, like they are above you, better than you? Many times this has happened to me.

Yesterday I turned up to a restaurant, I admit I didn't read the instructions (as they are generally parking instructions for drivers, I am on a bike) so I entered through the front door. The lady in the restaurant spoke to me with such a condescending and patronising tone because I didn't enter through the back door of the restaurant like it said in the instructions, bear in mind that the address the app told me to go to was the front door not the rear entrance, which is technically a different address.

The best restaurants to work with are those who treat you with respect and as equals, I must say, my local McDonalds are a fine example of this!


----------



## Jack Malarkey

pwdinwy said:


> Does anyone feel like they turn up to a restaurant and they treat you like dog shit, like you _their _employee, like they are above you, better than you? Many times this has happened to me.
> 
> Yesterday I turned up to a restaurant, I admit I didn't read the instructions (as they are generally parking instructions for drivers, I am on a bike) so I entered through the front door. The lady in the restaurant spoke to me with such a condescending and patronising tone because I didn't enter through the back door of the restaurant like it said in the instructions, bear in mind that the address the app told me to go to was the front door not the rear entrance, which is technically a different address.
> 
> The best restaurants to work with are those who treat you with respect and as equals, I must say, my local McDonalds are a fine example of this!


Fortunately, I haven't that kind of experience at least so far.


----------



## pwdinwy

Jack Malarkey said:


> Fortunately, I haven't that kind of experience at least so far.


I guess its just a subtle thing, the way the speak to you when your in their restaurant, many people speak down to you like their above you and high and mighty, they probably think that their the ones doing you a favour, and think they can order you around like you work for them.

The woman I mentioned earlier tried to get me to exit the restaurant and then come back in through the back, until a group of customers walked in the front door and she realised I would have to pass them, so she let me stay and told me to leave through the back, which was annoying as I had to then walk back around to the front of the restaurant to pick up my bike.

Though it may sound a bit pathetic I was so annoyed by the incident, I did report it to Uber and they thanked me for my professionalism and said they don't tolerate such behaviour.


----------



## Jackpots

pwdinwy said:


> I guess its just a subtle thing, the way the speak to you when your in their restaurant, many people speak down to you like their above you and high and mighty, they probably think that their the ones doing you a favour, and think they can order you around like you work for them.
> 
> The woman I mentioned earlier tried to get me to exit the restaurant and then come back in through the back, until a group of customers walked in the front door and she realised I would have to pass them, so she let me stay and told me to leave through the back, which was annoying as I had to then walk back around to the front of the restaurant to pick up my bike.
> 
> Though it may sound a bit pathetic I was so annoyed by the incident, I did report it to Uber and they thanked me for my professionalism and said they don't tolerate such behaviour.


I agree with you. When I was doing Uber eats I was spoken down to once or twice and it was another reason I stopped doing it. Mostly it was good as are the passengers on x.


----------



## pwdinwy

Anyone aware of or have any experience with Drive Yello. They're partnered with Menulog I believe and seem to have a much fairer business model which apparently guarantees a minimum of $20 an hour.

Only available in Sydney and Melbourne at the moment I believe, no good to me here in Perth.


----------



## melbourneUberdriver

pwdinwy said:


> Anyone aware of or have any experience with Drive Yello. They're partnered with Menulog I believe and seem to have a much fairer business model which apparently guarantees a minimum of $20 an hour.
> 
> Only available in Sydney and Melbourne at the moment I believe, no good to me here in Perth.


I have done UberEats instead of Uberx in Melbourne exclusively for quite a bit of time, previously it was a fair bit of income with double orders, nowadays I agree there's not much to it moneywise....you have to wait for hours to get a ping here ...and few restaurants do treat you badly....but thats expected as they think of us from their point of view of wait persons that we delivery drivers are inferior to them....most are nice....however Uber always tries to bring the earnings down.....so no love...have not heard of drive yellow...will search them


----------



## fruber

those doing ubereats ONLY, you have to have an ABN right? but no need to pay gst if you dont earn 75k or do BAS quarterly?


----------



## slogginmygutsout

OMG WHAT A BUNCH OF WINGING WINING UNHAPPY LOSERS , this is a business you are a contractor , you are competing with the likes of Deliveroo, Foodoora Menulog , which adds to the pressure put on the restaurant to have your order ready . Now I KNOW you want this to be all about you but it's never going to be so why don't you try and think about how you can make it work for you instead of just whining about it all the time .
I'm in Sydney and taking the good with the bad and when it's good its awesome and when its bad I'm bored shitless but thats the name of the game ladies and gentlemen so get use to it , I'll look forward to seeing you post some wins on here shall I ? Or maybe I will just keep doing that to show there is a positive force working in this industry. I have recently worked 7.5 hours over two shifts for $285 whats your problem??? SHHHH oh and by the way that amount is correct , it did happen but there are quiet periods too school holidays are not great.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

fruber said:


> those doing ubereats ONLY, you have to have an ABN right? but no need to pay gst if you dont earn 75k or do BAS quarterly?


All correct.


----------



## melbourneUberdriver

slogginmygutsout said:


> OMG WHAT A BUNCH OF WINGING WINING UNHAPPY LOSERS , this is a business you are a contractor , you are competing with the likes of Deliveroo, Foodoora Menulog , which adds to the pressure put on the restaurant to have your order ready . Now I KNOW you want this to be all about you but it's never going to be so why don't you try and think about how you can make it work for you instead of just whining about it all the time .
> I'm in Sydney and taking the good with the bad and when it's good its awesome and when its bad I'm bored shitless but thats the name of the game ladies and gentlemen so get use to it , I'll look forward to seeing you post some wins on here shall I ? Or maybe I will just keep doing that to show there is a positive force working in this industry. I have recently worked 7.5 hours over two shifts for $285 whats your problem??? SHHHH oh and by the way that amount is correct , it did happen but there are quiet periods too school holidays are not great.


Thats Great!!!


----------



## Westaway

Hi Everyone

I've been doing UberEATS exclusively in Brissie for the last 4 months. Have done over 600 trips and currently sit on 100% satisfaction, 100% acceptance and 0% cancellation. I've noticed in the last few weeks that earnings have plummeted. Feeling very demotivated now. I had a couple of great weeks of >$500 gross for 26-27 hours work (in general between $350 - $450/week with ease), but since then, struggling to gross over $200 most weeks. Last week I was so demotivated, I only managed $70 gross in total, with the last straw coming after being online during a particular evening for 2hrs and 15mins, only to get one ping for the princely sum of $9 

It was great in the beginning. I was becoming a bit of a hermit and needed to get out of the house. I work full time and thought this might be a great side hustle - earn some play money, be a bit more active in the evenings. And it was, at the start - trips were continuous, Eaters thought the whole thing was really cool, restaurants were chuffed they were getting so many pick-ups, I was in and out of the car the whole time, sometimes up and down hills/stairs - great workout, never boring!

But...

I was told by Uber that whoever is closest to the restaurant, gets the ping - not so. I have done many experiments where I've parked my car out the front of the restaurant for 40 minutes+ while I've watched 3 different Uber drivers come and pick up (1 of them twice). I was also told by Uber that the restaurant calls the driver - not so. Since becoming friendly with a number of restaurants, I've been made aware that the app determines when the driver gets called. The restaurant can call the driver early, 'manually', but otherwise, the app does it all. I think back to all those times I've had to wait at the restaurant, not understanding why on earth they called me before the food was ready - it wasn't their choice.

I've met heaps of UberEATS drivers who've all been really pleasant and happy to chat about their world and share their experiences with me (as I do with them). We've all had nasty experiences with a handful of restaurants who do treat you like dirt, but there are also plenty of others that are super nice. Most of my Eaters have been pretty good too - I've had a few tips - which is really cool! I've had a couple of times where I've had to 'dispose of the food properly' and I've learnt where my favourite areas/restaurants are (easy parking, no hassles) and prefer staying in these locations rather than chasing higher boost zones. All in all, it's been an interesting few months.

I'll be doing my first UberEATS tax return with an accountant this weekend, so will be keen to see how it goes. Will be great if I don't have to pay any additional tax...


----------



## pwdinwy

slogginmygutsout said:


> OMG WHAT A BUNCH OF WINGING WINING UNHAPPY LOSERS , this is a business you are a contractor , you are competing with the likes of Deliveroo, Foodoora Menulog , which adds to the pressure put on the restaurant to have your order ready . Now I KNOW you want this to be all about you but it's never going to be so why don't you try and think about how you can make it work for you instead of just whining about it all the time .
> I'm in Sydney and taking the good with the bad and when it's good its awesome and when its bad I'm bored shitless but thats the name of the game ladies and gentlemen so get use to it , I'll look forward to seeing you post some wins on here shall I ? Or maybe I will just keep doing that to show there is a positive force working in this industry. I have recently worked 7.5 hours over two shifts for $285 whats your problem??? SHHHH oh and by the way that amount is correct , it did happen but there are quiet periods too school holidays are not great.


Well done mate for earning all that, but there certainly isn't that kind of demand or rates going in Perth and other cities so maybe shut your smug ass up.... I've been online over 8 hours today and earned just over $60... so shhhhh
I'm pretty sure everyone doing eats has a level a positivity doing this, otherwise we wouldn't be doing this still. I've had plenty of wins/positive experiences that make it worth carrying on. But I certainly won't ignore those times that remind me to count my eggs.


----------



## Drive2live

pwdinwy said:


> Anyone aware of or have any experience with Drive Yello. They're partnered with Menulog I believe and seem to have a much fairer business model which apparently guarantees a minimum of $20 an hour.
> 
> Only available in Sydney and Melbourne at the moment I believe, no good to me here in Perth.


I've actually signed up with Drive Yello because I didn't want to pay for any of the gear with Deliveroo or Uber. Another driver told me Menulog would give me free gear if I emailed them - I got a free jacket and helmet and I don't even work for them... Anyone else that wants to save $$$ should email their customer service!


----------



## slogginmygutsout

Drive2live said:


> I've actually signed up with Drive Yello because I didn't want to pay for any of the gear with Deliveroo or Uber. Another driver told me Menulog would give me free gear if I emailed them - I got a free jacket and helmet and I don't even work for them... Anyone else that wants to save $$$ should email their customer service!


Is Drive yellow offering promotions paying $50 an hour ? If not YAY all the more deliveries for me !! quite satisfied with Uber Eats thanks


----------



## Adam86

I've been doing Uber Eats in Wollongong since it started late 2017. They started offering me $5 bonus on top of each delivery, going up to $75 for 15 deliveries for a day, so that was ok. Recently they've dropped it to $3 bonib and a maximum of $45 per day. Not terrible but I'll reconsider driving out to Figtree,about 10 minutes away from now on. Parking in the Wollongong CBD during the day is pretty much non existent so I've given up doing deliveries during the day, plus it's pretty slow. I've noticed a lot of customers are rude when you drop the food off, and some leave a 'late to drop off' report. Some People are 10 minutes away, so by the time I go to the restaurant, and then navigate to their house they may have to wait. The alternative is them getting off their ass and getting their own food. Anyways I'm not going to break the law just to get their food to them quicker so I don't really pay attention to that report. Most drivers in Wollongong don't do Uber Eats because you don't earn much and each job takes longer.


----------



## melbourneUberdriver

Adam86 said:


> I've been doing Uber Eats in Wollongong since it started late 2017. They started offering me $5 bonus on top of each delivery, going up to $75 for 15 deliveries for a day, so that was ok. Recently they've dropped it to $3 bonib and a maximum of $45 per day. Not terrible but I'll reconsider driving out to Figtree,about 10 minutes away from now on. Parking in the Wollongong CBD during the day is pretty much non existent so I've given up doing deliveries during the day, plus it's pretty slow. I've noticed a lot of customers are rude when you drop the food off, and some leave a 'late to drop off' report. Some People are 10 minutes away, so by the time I go to the restaurant, and then navigate to their house they may have to wait. The alternative is them getting off their ass and getting their own food. Anyways I'm not going to break the law just to get their food to them quicker so I don't really pay attention to that report. Most drivers in Wollongong don't do Uber Eats because you don't earn much and each job takes longer.


That's why I prefer to do ubereats during Sunday morning and on weekdays during evening only when traffic is light and parking rules ease a bit and inspectors are non-existent ( mostly). If you want to stay within a shorter area and earn a bit then ubereats is the way to go. I always take care not to get ping's from Melbourne CBD as it is very difficult to find a parking. I have long Stopped doing uberx (though I have a good car) as ferrying unknown people in my own car made me feel very uncomfortable. Yes I know even eats restaurant/customers can be difficult as they think you are a very low level human form in existence around them, but they have no control over how you drive or your car. Yes I have got this 'late to drop off'/'professionalism' things sometimes, but I dont pay much attention to that. I cannot break the law for a $10 I will be getting and I cannot be wearing a suit or salute the restaurant every time I receive an order from them, sorry. The restaurant people can sometimes be quite rude to you, but if your satisfaction rating is more than 93 %, they cannot make much drastic changes by giving you a thumbs down. Maybe some day I will write a chronicle 'My life as a part time Ubereats Driver'.....lol


----------



## slogginmygutsout

melbourneUberdriver said:


> That's why I prefer to do ubereats during Sunday morning and on weekdays during evening only when traffic is light and parking rules ease a bit and inspectors are non-existent ( mostly). If you want to stay within a shorter area and earn a bit then ubereats is the way to go. I always take care not to get ping's from Melbourne CBD as it is very difficult to find a parking. I have long Stopped doing uberx (though I have a good car) as ferrying unknown people in my own car made me feel very uncomfortable. Yes I know even eats restaurant/customers can be difficult as they think you are a very low level human form in existence around them, but they have no control over how you drive or your car. Yes I have got this 'late to drop off'/'professionalism' things sometimes, but I dont pay much attention to that. I cannot break the law for a $10 I will be getting and I cannot be wearing a suit or salute the restaurant every time I receive an order from them, sorry. The restaurant people can sometimes be quite rude to you, but if your satisfaction rating is more than 93 %, they cannot make much drastic changes by giving you a thumbs down. Maybe some day I will write a chronicle 'My life as a part time Ubereats Driver'.....lol


I like what you said about customers and restaurant owners , I'm sympathetic to the restaurant owners , when they get an order if they are busy they have a delay pick up button , I have had complaints from two restaurants now that say they cannot use the equipment , they don't get the support from Uber like we do with Green Hub stations ,when they send out bags they get delivered to the wrong address and having to do business with someone by email and waiting up to three business days is not the standard they think a company like Uber should be operating to , I feel like I'm there to be winge taker for the companies sometimes , if they are so busy they are not coping I politely say to them that's fine i'll let them know , cancel the order and type in extensive notes about the conversation you have at the restaurant , that way its no penalty to you. 
As for customers here is a case example 
1. I knock on the door , it is glass with a wooden frame so you can see through it , unattended baby is crawling on the floor in the hallway 
2. No answer at the front door , I ring the customers contact number they provide no answer there either 
3. So I put my head over the backyard fence , did someone here order from uber? 
4. replied with oh yes they are inside 
5. person in the backyard greets me at the front door and accepts order

I return to my car scratching my head thinking wow are people really that distracted by what they are doing that they can't remember they ordered 
food ? Or do they just not give a shit


----------



## Jack Malarkey

slogginmygutsout said:


> I like what you said about customers and restaurant owners , I'm sympathetic to the restaurant owners , when they get an order if they are busy they have a delay pick up button , I have had complaints from two restaurants now that say they cannot use the equipment , they don't get the support from Uber like we do with Green Hub stations ,when they send out bags they get delivered to the wrong address and having to do business with someone by email and waiting up to three business days is not the standard they think a company like Uber should be operating to , I feel like I'm there to be winge taker for the companies sometimes , if they are so busy they are not coping I politely say to them that's fine i'll let them know , cancel the order and type in extensive notes about the conversation you have at the restaurant , that way its no penalty to you.
> As for customers here is a case example
> 1. I knock on the door , it is glass with a wooden frame so you can see through it , unattended baby is crawling on the floor in the hallway
> 2. No answer at the front door , I ring the customers contact number they provide no answer there either
> 3. So I put my head over the backyard fence , did someone here order from uber?
> 4. replied with oh yes they are inside
> 5. person in the backyard greets me at the front door and accepts order
> 
> I return to my car scratching my head thinking wow are people really that distracted by what they are doing that they can't remember they ordered
> food ? Or do they just not give a shit


I did have a customer who had completely forgotten he had ordered food 20 minutes before. He had fallen asleep on the couch.


----------



## slogginmygutsout

Jack Malarkey said:


> I did have a customer who had completely forgotten he had ordered food 20 minutes before. He had fallen asleep on the couch.


LMAOF ... left at the front door in the end no doubt , it happens


----------



## KITT

I have been doing UBER Eats only for nearly a year now on part time. I do around 20 trips a week only for additional income and maximize usage of my car.

I can tell you its not getting better compared to when I first started. 

I have learned to declined delivery request. You get paid the same anyway no matter what your rating is.


----------



## Adam86

Adam86 said:


> I've been doing Uber Eats in Wollongong since it started late 2017. They started offering me $5 bonus on top of each delivery, going up to $75 for 15 deliveries for a day, so that was ok. Recently they've dropped it to $3 bonib and a maximum of $45 per day. Not terrible but I'll reconsider driving out to Figtree,about 10 minutes away from now on. Parking in the Wollongong CBD during the day is pretty much non existent so I've given up doing deliveries during the day, plus it's pretty slow. I've noticed a lot of customers are rude when you drop the food off, and some leave a 'late to drop off' report. Some People are 10 minutes away, so by the time I go to the restaurant, and then navigate to their house they may have to wait. The alternative is them getting off their ass and getting their own food. Anyways I'm not going to break the law just to get their food to them quicker so I don't really pay attention to that report. Most drivers in Wollongong don't do Uber Eats because you don't earn much and each job takes longer.


Update February 12th: just opened up Uber app and my bonuses are down to a maximum of $30 a day, or a whopping $2 extra per delivery. No chance of me continuing as an Uber Eats driver. They really need to provide more incentives for drivers as I've picked up people who work at restaurants with Uber Eats and they say they sonetsome have to remake the food coz it's been sitting too long and no drivers are being assigned to the job


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Adam86 said:


> Update February 12th: just opened up Uber app and my bonuses are down to a maximum of $30 a day, or a whopping $2 extra per delivery. No chance of me continuing as an Uber Eats driver. They really need to provide more incentives for drivers as I've picked up people who work at restaurants with Uber Eats and they say they sonetsome have to remake the food coz it's been sitting too long and no drivers are being assigned to the job


The bonus in Canberra has also just dropped to $2 per delivery (from $3).


----------



## melbourneUberdriver

slogginmygutsout said:


> I like what you said about customers and restaurant owners , I'm sympathetic to the restaurant owners , when they get an order if they are busy they have a delay pick up button , I have had complaints from two restaurants now that say they cannot use the equipment , they don't get the support from Uber like we do with Green Hub stations ,when they send out bags they get delivered to the wrong address and having to do business with someone by email and waiting up to three business days is not the standard they think a company like Uber should be operating to , I feel like I'm there to be winge taker for the companies sometimes , if they are so busy they are not coping I politely say to them that's fine i'll let them know , cancel the order and type in extensive notes about the conversation you have at the restaurant , that way its no penalty to you.
> As for customers here is a case example
> 1. I knock on the door , it is glass with a wooden frame so you can see through it , unattended baby is crawling on the floor in the hallway
> 2. No answer at the front door , I ring the customers contact number they provide no answer there either
> 3. So I put my head over the backyard fence , did someone here order from uber?
> 4. replied with oh yes they are inside
> 5. person in the backyard greets me at the front door and accepts order
> 
> I return to my car scratching my head thinking wow are people really that distracted by what they are doing that they can't remember they ordered
> food ? Or do they just not give a shit


Yeah, I have seen this, people falling asleep or not remembering that they have ordered something, others will wait at the front door for me, as they are hungry, basic human dynamics.

What I am seeing these days in Melbourne is worth mentioning....

a. Tuesday/Wednesday may or or may not be busy, the real week starts from Thursday and continues till Sunday.
b. I avoid ubereats promotional areas, as they are just trying to get drivers there where no one goes and there is not enough ping, so not worth going at all, move out of them. Remember Uber does not do things either in your favour or the restaurant, they are basically a company with a very toxic culture to fool you and maximize their profit, and I am just trying to beat them at their own game while being reasonably honest.....we all need to be shrewd to outsmart the cunning app.
c. I try to guess the areas where there are no delivery partners around, generally there are lot of pings.
d. I try to avoid Melbourne CBD and adjoining areas at all costs, not worth at all, its better to be at the suburbs.
e. I try to avoid Soups delivery for Asian kitchens, they will definitely spill and you will have hell of a time, this is the only time I generally cancel seeing the restaurant name.
f. I try to avoid McDonalds delivery, they are generally within 1.5 km radius, and they make you wait, so money is not worth it. See I am running a car and a new one for which 8-10 kms is no sweat, so why waste time.

I will come up with more ...


----------



## Adam86

Update April 2018: I've gotten back into Uber Eats now they have made it worthwhile. For me in Wollongong, they have an area from about Bellambi in the north to Coniston in the South with guaranteed 1.2x surge between 8am and 8pm, so even a short trip you're still making better money than a minimum Uber x fare


----------



## tartakobsky

Key is to drive smart, not drive hard. I only accept pings that are 5 minutes away or less. I sometimes decline 15 straight pings which are 10 minutes away (mostly from Adelaide CBD, while I am at Unley area).


----------



## Hybrid_Rolla

Hi, new guy here. After undergoing massive delays with uber support stuffing me around during the sign up process, I’m finally activated and ready to work. Had my first driving shift this afternoon, 2 jobs done well within an hour, $23 much more than I had expected. My expectations were $4-5 per delivery.

I’m in the outer south eastern suburbs of Melbourne metro, so I don’t know if demand matches other parts of the city - my presumption is inner city areas gets the most jobs, but who knows...


----------



## Beepbeep41

Poor restaurant behaviour is the main reason most stop.


----------



## Kazza

melbourneUberdriver said:


> Yeah, I have seen this, people falling asleep or not remembering that they have ordered something, others will wait at the front door for me, as they are hungry, basic human dynamics.
> 
> What I am seeing these days in Melbourne is worth mentioning....
> 
> a. Tuesday/Wednesday may or or may not be busy, the real week starts from Thursday and continues till Sunday.
> b. I avoid ubereats promotional areas, as they are just trying to get drivers there where no one goes and there is not enough ping, so not worth going at all, move out of them. Remember Uber does not do things either in your favour or the restaurant, they are basically a company with a very toxic culture to fool you and maximize their profit, and I am just trying to beat them at their own game while being reasonably honest.....we all need to be shrewd to outsmart the cunning app.
> c. I try to guess the areas where there are no delivery partners around, generally there are lot of pings.
> d. I try to avoid Melbourne CBD and adjoining areas at all costs, not worth at all, its better to be at the suburbs.
> e. I try to avoid Soups delivery for Asian kitchens, they will definitely spill and you will have hell of a time, this is the only time I generally cancel seeing the restaurant name.
> f. I try to avoid McDonalds delivery, they are generally within 1.5 km radius, and they make you wait, so money is not worth it. See I am running a car and a new one for which 8-10 kms is no sweat, so why waste time.
> 
> I will come up with more ...


Can any one tell me if New Year's Eve is traditionally busy for Uber eats thx(Melbourne)


----------



## Beepbeep41

Kazza said:


> Can any one tell me if New Year's Eve is traditionally busy for Uber eats thx(Melbourne)


Traditionally busy for you sitting and waiting for the restaurant to serve you after 100 customers come first


----------

